# Cinelli Mash, Phil Wood und weitere Edelparts



## o.p.mickey (28. August 2011)

Biete auf Ebay folgende Teile an:

*Cinelli Mash Rahmen (2010, XL)*; wie neu  --> http://mashsf.com/cinelli_page/
*Phil Wood Bottom Bracket Titanium with Alloy Shell*, ISO 110,5mm (nicht das wesentlich billigere und schwerere Stainless Steal Innenlager)  --> http://www.philwood.com/products/bbpages/tialloy.php
Phil Wood Bottom Bracket Cups (british)  --> http://www.philwood.com/products/bbpages/bbcups.php

















Der Rahmen wurde zu Ausstellungszwecken für den Bau eines Projektrad vor wenigen Wochen verwendet und wurde nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren. Er ist also noch wie neu!
Gleiches gilt natürlich für das Innenlager welches bereits fachmännisch montiert ist.
Die Gabel ist für die Montage einer Vorderradbremse vorbereitet. Zudem ist sie noch ungekürzt!
Das Phil Wood Innenlager hat den Vorteil, daß die Kettenlinie bei Bedarf um mehrere mm verstellt werden kann (siehe Homepage). Im Moment ist es so justiert, daß es zusammen mit der ebenfalls von mir angebotenen Campagnolo Record Pista Kurbel (49 Zähne, 165mm) eine perfekte Kettenlinie von 42 mm bildet.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180716646862?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*VR-Laufrad:*
- *Velocity Fusion* 700c Felge, 32 Loch, MSW (mit Bremsflanke), weiß  --> http://www.velocitywheels.com/store/product.asp?pID=26&cID=18&c=124135
- *Phil Wood Front Low Flange Track Hub* (100mm, 32 Loch, schwarz)  --> http://philwood.com/store/page26.html
- *DT Swiss Aerolite Speichen* (schwarz)  --> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products-(1)/Components/Spokes/DT-aerolite.aspx
- *DT Swiss pro lock Alu-Nippel* (14mm)  --> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products-(1)/Components/Nipples/DT-pro-lock-standard.aspx
- *Velocity Veloplugs* (leichter als Felgenband!)  --> http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=555

















Das Laufrad wurde zu Ausstellungszwecken für ein Projektrad vor wenigen Wochen aufgebaut und wurde nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren. Danach wurde es nochmals perfekt nachzentriert.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*HR-Laufrad:*
- *Velocity Fusion* 700c Felge, 32 Loch, non-MSW (ohne Bremsflanke), weiß  --> http://www.velocitywheels.com/store/product.asp?pID=26&cID=18&c=124135
- *Phil Wood Rear Track Double Fixed 120 Hub* (120mm, 32 Loch, schwarz)  --> http://philwood.com/store/page25.html
- *DT Swiss Aerolite Speichen* (schwarz)  --> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products-(1)/Components/Spokes/DT-aerolite.aspx
- *DT Swiss pro lock Alu-Nippel* (14mm)  --> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products-(1)/Components/Nipples/DT-pro-lock-standard.aspx
- *Velocity Veloplugs* (leichter als Felgenband!)  --> http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=555














Das Laufrad wurde zu Ausstellungszwecken für ein Projektrad vor wenigen Wochen aufgebaut und wurde nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren. Danach wurde es nochmals perfekt nachzentriert.
Der Vorteil der Double Fixed Nabe wird hier ( http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html ) auf der Sheldon Brown Seite im Abschnitt "Flip-Flop Hubs" gut beschrieben. Es kann also bestens auch ein Freilaufritzel montiert werden!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180716646862?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Campagnolo Record Pista Kurbel (49 Zähne, 165mm)*; wie neu  --> http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/de/groupsetdetail/item_guaRECPISTA_catid_17.jsp








Die Kurbel wurde zu Ausstellungszwecken an ein Projektrad vor wenigen Wochen verbaut und wurde nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren. Sie ist also noch wie neu!
Die passenden Schrauben zur Montage an einem Innenlager sind natürlich mit dabei. Die Kurbel kommt im Originalkarton.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180716665274?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ritchey Superlogic Carbon One-Bolt Sattelstütze (300mm x 31,6mm)*; wie neu   --> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=307372








Die Sattelstütze wurde zu Ausstellungszwecken an ein Projektrad vor wenigen Wochen verbaut und wurde nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren. Sie ist also noch wie neu! Sie hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6 mm und ist 300 mm lang. Da sie aber montiert wurde, und das mit Karbon Montage-Gel, ist sie bis knapp überhalb der maximalen Ausziehlänge dezent verkrazt (siehe Fotos). Die Stütze kommt im Originalkarton.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180716671952?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Cinelli Pista Alu Bahnrad-Lenker (40cm, 31,8mm); wie neu!  --> http://www.cinelli.it/scripts/accessori.php?Id=2&lang=EN&IdAcc=259











Der Bahnradlenker wurde zu Ausstellungszwecken an ein Projektrad vor wenigen Wochen verbaut und wurde nur ein paar hundert Meter gefahren. Er ist also noch wie neu! Allerdings hat durch die Montage an einer Stelle leichte Kratzer bekommen (siehe Foto).

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180716677208?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## o.p.mickey (7. September 2011)

Nur noch 7 Stunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

